# ipad et av controller



## jeflino (16 Janvier 2013)

bonjour je n'ai toujours pas réussi à diriger mon ampli yamaha v673 avec l'application av controller à chaque fois j'ai la réponse periferique non trouvé
j'ai bien mis le network en ON et même mis l'adresse ip de l'ampli mais rien
qui pourrait m'aider merci à la communauté


----------

